# Exhaust Decisions



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

Well, I'm new to the boards here with my 06 GTO M6, but not to performance cars. I just don't know anything about domestics as I've been an import guy all my life.
I know that Corsa is one of the most popular and when I bought my car the dealership actually had the Corsa exhaust as an option to have installed. They wanted like $1700 for it installed and I just couldn't see that much for exhaust.
I have also seen the Magna Flow exhaust for the GTO. The Magna Flow seems to be a few hundred dollars cheaper than the Corsa. 
My main goal here is to get an exhaust that will give me a few more ponies and sound really nice. I don't want something that is going to drone in the cabin or be so loud that you can't hold a conversation with the windows down.
I'm leaning toward the Magna Flow, but just wanted to make sure it doesn't drone/resonate on the highway in the cabin. 
Can anyone give me some input that have the Magna Flow installed.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I had a local shop install super 40 flowmasters with 4" Magnaflow tips. About half the price of an aftermarket setup. I also had an X pipe installed in place of the resonator. It was $136 extra. It only changes the exhaust tone slightly. Go here to see my mufflers compared to stock.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I've got SLP LT's and the Magnaflo cat back. No cabin drone at all but nice sound when you get on it. I can have an easy conversation with the passenger going down the road at any speed.

Hope that helps...

Chris


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i have the magna flow catback w/xpipe. no drone. when first cranked up, it was softer than stock. after a 2,000 miles on it, its a real difference than stock. its a lot lighter than stock. i think i pick up a few more hp to. have not had a dyno done yet 
pic of stock









pic of magnaflow system


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

I have the Magnaflow cat-back on my 05 GTO and there is no drone with the system. Normal driving and it is not all that loud. Loud pedal to the floor and the Goat roars!


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

If you are looking for an exhaust go with the magnaflow. I was told by a guy I met that the corsa sounded great, but he didn't feel any hp increase.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

If you don't want it too loud, Corsa, Magnaflow and Borla would probably all be good choices. Borla might be a little cheaper than Corsa, and a little bit louder of the three. I never got any of what I would call drone, just a very slight *rattle* from the dash at around 1,700rpms, in the area of the climate control knobs. The noise went away all by itself.

Borla sounds tuff to me. Does a neat little *burble-a-pop-pops* while I'm upshifting/downshifting. I've grown quite fond of its attitude...and I like those 5" tips.


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Go with Magnaflow and you won't regret it,I have had Corsa Touring,Corsa Sport and Borla.This was in about a 6 month time frame the Magnaflow has the best sound overall,in my opinion.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

redrocketgto said:


> Go with Magnaflow and you won't regret it,I have had Corsa Touring,Corsa Sport and Borla.This was in about a 6 month time frame the Magnaflow has the best sound overall,in my opinion.


Sounds about like the firsthand experience I had with my last car. Bassani, Borla and Bosal, all within about a 6 month period. So mad at the Bassani I tossed it in the dumpster, got a refund back on the Borla because it wasn't designed just right, kept the Bosal.


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses. Sounds like my gut instinct was correct and Magna Flow is the way to go. Thanks guys:cool


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

no problem


----------

